# help



## wheelershedgehogs (Sep 24, 2011)

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb4 ... hog020.jpg
here is a pic of my baby that has sores on his chest and i seen this when i went to give him a bath. I wont put bedding in his cage i have put a blanketin there so it wouldnt get warse. He is dry and flacky and he loves for me to put neosporin on them he will relax. he went 690g to 594g. He hes and plays and is still pissy but his poop is hard and black
http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb4 ... hog017.jpg

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb4 ... hog013.jpg
he is what his blanket looks like in one night and its all dry skin and there is no mite in it i have looked with black light and nothing someone please help thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Vet visit immediately! With that kind of weight loss and those kind of wounds you need a experienced vet's advise on how to proceed you can try to apply *Regular Neosporin* to prevent infection honestly those look more like your hedgehog was trying to bite himself.

Black stool is a sign of internal bleeding so I think you should get to your vet ASAP.



> - How old is your hedgehog? Please state year plus months as a 3 year 1 month old hedgehog is not the same as a 3 year 11 month old hedgehog.
> - How long have you owned your hedgehog?
> - Has there been any changes in the 2-3 weeks prior to the symptoms starting, such as, you on vacation, hedgie cared for by someone else, new cage, different cage location etc
> - What is the temperature of the hedgehogs cage?
> ...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would see the Vet. now.


----------



## wheelershedgehogs (Sep 24, 2011)

9 months 3 weeks
today hes 592g was 698g a month ago
poop is black and dry hard
pee same
noise wet a little 
breathing fine
hes eating more
vary dry skin you can see on the pic he had that all in one night.
he dont seem like anything is wrong other then the poop and sores


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

wheelershedgehogs said:


> 9 months 3 weeks
> today hes 592g was 698g a month ago
> poop is black and dry hard
> pee same
> ...


Hedgehogs are Prey creatures and will hide injury to prevent a predator from seeing it is weakened they will hide it until they cannot anymore and potentially fatal.

If I had to make a guess I'd say your hedgehog probably has internal bleeding if its black stool and is biting at himself to deal with the pain

Again with that kind of weight loss he needs a vet immediately


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Rub his fresh poop in a tissue to see if it is really black or if it is a dark green. Often it is hard to tell.

The sores look like self mutilation which some hedgehogs do because of pain, illness or boredom. It can also happen in boys who play with themselves and get semen on their chest which dries and starts to pull at the fur. They chew to stop the fur from pulling and ones they create sores, as the sores start to dry out, it gets itchy so they chew more and it becomes a vicious circle. The location is very typical for that type of chewing. I'm not saying that's what it is but it is a strong possibility. 

Your boy also looks like a chunky guy which also contributes to the self mutilation. 

Is there any reason you can think of for the weight loss? Have you changed to a lower fat food, larger cage, new wheel which might mean more wheeling?

I agree on a vet visit asap, especially if his poop really is black after you do the tissue test.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I know it's been said here before, but I want to reinforce the former opinions and say, get vet help immediately. Those sores look really nasty. Hedgies walk through their own poop and it is very likely that they will or already could be infected. Neosporin cannot fix this problem. He may need antibiotics. Make sure you take these photos of the cage and his sores along with a FRESH poop sample to the vet. Please do so immediately. Those sores look like they hurt bad. Please keep us updated on the results of your vet visit.


----------



## wheelershedgehogs (Sep 24, 2011)

i feel so bad but the vet was not in today so monday is when i can take him and yes they are inv. There is green puss in them and all its bad. I have three and never seen this before


----------



## wheelershedgehogs (Sep 24, 2011)

he looks so much bettter today. I waighted him today he went up 8g and she is pooping normale now and the sore look way better i took him in and he said that i did a good job with the meds on it and it was because he was so dry and i only give him a bath once a month


----------

